# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Care Sheet Proposals >  Do we haave something like this ?

## spec

I'm not sure if there is a "guide" if you will, like this on FF. Hope I'm not steppin on anyones toe's here but, this has alot of answers I had questions too on one page. I'm also curious about it's accuracy. If we do have one, where is it? If we don't could we get something like this stickied?

----------


## Ebony

Hi Ray, Was there supposed to be a link in this thread? Cant see this "guide" you are talking about. We do have our care articles. :Frog Smile:

----------


## spec

http://www.pollywogsworldoffrogs.com...uarantine.html hahahaha, that was obviously my fault.

----------


## Ebony

This is an interesting link Ray  :Frog Smile: . A lot of our members possibly do know this information and we are slowly getting care articles/information together. This does take time though. As for the accuracy of all that's in this article, you would have to start a post. This is why this forum is so great...you can discuss issues in depth and get more informative accurate answers from people who have actually applied or experience in these matters. Thanks for sharing. :Smile:

----------


## spec

I've still got questions, such as... where do i get other suppliments to dust my frogs food and disinfectants to clean the cage online at possibly a bit of a discount. pet stores are kind of high and they don't really offer a large selection. I'd like to find a pet store here in houston that doesn't over charge and is knowledgable in all the pets. I just posted this because it had info from tadpoles to water to washing your hands feeding and etc etc. For a first time frog owner, I lacked some of these disciplines because of ignorance, if i hadn't had to search multiple forums , articles and google info and only be able to read a super easy article to get a large portion of basics and use the time i did on the more extensive things. ( i hope this makes sense, i'm half asleep)  :Big Grin:

----------


## SethD

> I've still got questions, such as... where do i get other suppliments to dust my frogs food and disinfectants to clean the cage online at possibly a bit of a discount. pet stores are kind of high and they don't really offer a large selection. I'd like to find a pet store here in houston that doesn't over charge and is knowledgable in all the pets. I just posted this because it had info from tadpoles to water to washing your hands feeding and etc etc. For a first time frog owner, I lacked some of these disciplines because of ignorance, if i hadn't had to search multiple forums , articles and google info and only be able to read a super easy article to get a large portion of basics and use the time i did on the more extensive things. ( i hope this makes sense, i'm half asleep)



While some of the info there is fine I think a good portion of the recommendations on that page are overkill or not the best way of doing things. Particularly the part about quarantine. Often times the best thing you can do is provide a small, minimalistic but naturalistic setup for a new frog NOT bare paper towels. Now granted you can't sterilize a small naturalistic quarantine tank like you can a bare or nearly bare cage and a paper towel setup but the later is unnatural and stressful enough by itself to cause problems in some species. The part about anti-fungal spray sounds like a bad idea too. Some fungus in a terrarium is natural and random spraying of anti-fungal sprays sounds like it would be likely to do more harm than good. The part about giving your frog fish "anesthetics" so you can give him "shots" sounds like a REALLY bad idea for most people as well. I can't think of any reason why an average hobbyist would need to do such a thing. If for some reason that I can't think of it is necessary it would be better left to a vet. The average keeper can very easily cause serious damage to his frog if he tries to give it a shot.

----------


## Kurt

Not to mention, where would the average hobbyist get syringes?

----------


## Paul Rust

*I use syringes on my frogs only to administer a solution for euthanasia. If I think they need a injection it is best left to a vet.*

----------


## Michael Novy

> Not to mention, where would the average hobbyist get syringes?


Hell you can go to the vet and get them..

----------


## JSG

I 2nd that, one site where one can find all is worth it's value in gold! And thus far I have found this forum extremely informative.
Something I have found at another forum for a completely different animal was something like a dictionary to explain the lingo used by old hands.
This dictionary had it's own permanent place on the Index list as to help newbies to have a quick way of picking up on all these terms and words.

----------

